# newbie question



## openOS (Jul 5, 2009)

I have an older computer I would like to install
freeBSD, is there a live cd/ISO img avail on any of the
versions released that will work on my computer. specs are 384 MB mem 20GB HD, 900Mhz proc spd.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 6, 2009)

disc1;
freebsd-custom.wikidot.com;
You may want to check each chipset in your computer for
compatability.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 6, 2009)

openOS said:
			
		

> I have an older computer I would like to install
> freeBSD, is there a live cd/ISO img avail on any of the
> versions released that will work on my computer. specs are 384 MB mem 20GB HD, 900Mhz proc spd.


Such specs are enough. I run FreeBSD + X on much less. But as jb_fvwm2 said, you need to check all your chipsets.
If you want to install it, use the disc1 ISO, but if you want a Live CD, use the livefs ISO.

i386 ISOs: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ISO-IMAGES-i386/7.2/


----------



## unicyclist (Jul 10, 2009)

The system I am on right now is an 500mhz machine with 384 megs ram, running 7.1 and icewm. My FreeBSD slice is 15 gig.


----------

